# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING - November 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Nov 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


".... This requirement is for the Department of National Defence (DND) to procure Belly Armour Kits (BAK) which will provide enhanced armour protection to the LAV II fleet of vehicles, including the Coyote and Bison armoured vehicle. The kit will be installed on the LAV II armoured vehicles deployed in operational theatres where the Improvised Explosive Device (IED) and mine threats are considered high...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$UA-002-19346
Solicitation Number 	W8476-101780/A_


".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for Headset-Microphone with Active Noise Reduction System (ANRS), in accordance with the specification attached to the Request for Proposal document. To be delivered to the Canadian Forces Supply Depot located in Montreal, Quebec. Delivery is requested to be completed by April 15, 2010. The requirement also includes the option to procure an additional minimum quantity of 1000 up to a maximum total of 4000 for a period of two years ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$HN-313-47552
Solicitation Number 	W8486-095146/A_


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for a quantity of fifty-three (53) Eagle Combat Integrated Armour Carrier System (CIACS) vests to be delivered to Petawawa, Ont.  Delivery requested: Delivery of the firm quantity is to be completed by December 1, 2009...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-707-47639
Solicitation Number 	W6399-10BE03/A_


".... The Department of National Defence requires the services of a Contractor who is a provincially recognized educational institution, to deliver the Advanced Emergent Care (AEC) Training Program .... Services are required for a period of two (2) years with irrevocable options for up to three (3) additional one-year periods.

1.2    The Canadian Forces Medical Services Group is responsible for the medical training of all Canadian Forces Medical Technicians (Med Techs) at all levels of competence. AEC training was developed to enable Med Techs to provide advanced
techniques for the management of life-threatening airway and circulatory emergencies in operational situations. AEC training
has been comprised of three components: classroom and practical skills training; emergency placement training; and on-car placement training.
1.3    The Contractor must provide Advanced Emergent Care training services and facilities to enable successful training of Med Techs to the Qualification Level 5 (QL5) in accordance with the program requirements set out in the RFP ....."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$XF-006-20283
Solicitation Number 	W3931-100082/A_

_More on links_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Vaccine and Medical Countermeasures Product and Regulatory Support, on an “as and when requested” basis in support of the Biological Warfare Threat Medical Countermeasures (BWTMCM) Project. The duration of the contract is expected to be for a one (1) year period. This will be a bridging contract to allow sufficient time for Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) to award a longer term contract...."

A bit more here.


".... Defence Research and Development Canada – Suffield (DRDC S) has developed a fully instrumented anaesthetized swine model that they have used extensively in both research and training efforts. Initial efforts using this animal model focused exclusively on issues involving chemical warfare (CW) agents.  However, due to recent and ongoing conflicts in the world, the focus in military medicine has shifted to non-traditional battlefield injuries, specifically, blast injuries such as haemorrhage, non-penetrating, shock and resuscitation and crush injuries. Plans are in place to install research into these conditions at Defence Research and Development Canada – Suffield (DRDC S), this will necessitate the expansion of the domestic swine model (DSM) out of the operating room suite and adjust it new and non-experienced field conditions. The objective of the requirement is for assistance with an anaesthesized swine model used for trauma research projects and training program. The period of contract is from date of award to October 31, 2012...."

A bit more here.


Remember this?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90008.0

" .... The Department of National Defence, Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto, Ontario has a requirement to develop and evaluate suitable operator interface technologies that would provide interface requirements to the Canadian Forces for controlling uninhabited vehicles.

It is anticipated that the contractor will develop a system and user manual for the complex synthetic environment in the research test-bed and for prototype interfaces on two handheld devices. The contractor will develop  recommendations on the optimal platform, system structure, function allocations, and design to provide users’ needs for both types of operator interfaces.

The period of work is from date of contract award, to March 31, 2011 ...."

A bit more here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Nov 2009)

".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #1659 – Design and Construct New Maintenance Facility, Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan.

This opportunity is open to companies of all NATO Nations and is intended to formulate a list of interested bidders to be invited to submit both technical capability and price associated with the design and construction of a maintenance building at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan. The project consists of a 3608 square meter (~39,000 sq ft) 26 maintenance bay workshop, wash-bay, shelters, office space and land communication and information system workshop/storage.

The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of *$4,260,000.00 (CAD)* ...."
Reference Number  	186003
Solicitation Number 	1659


".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #1658 – Design and Construct New AFV Maintenance Facility, Kandahar Airfield, Afghanistan.

This opportunity is open to companies of all NATO Nations and is intended to formulate a list of interested bidders to be invited to submit both technical capability and price associated with the design and construction of an Armoured Fighting Vehicle Maintenance Building at Kandahar Airfield in Afghanistan. The work will include a 765 square meter (~8,200 sq ft) maintenance garage capable of supporting all the functions of first and second line maintenance, with four maintenance bays, offices, tool crib and weapons/explosive ordinance (sic.) shop.

The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of *$1,500,000.00 (CAD) * ...."
Reference Number  	185999
Solicitation Number 	1658


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2009)

".... DND strategic policy and planning guidance identifies the need for CF elements to be capable of conducting operations in CBRN environments.  This (Letter of Interest) identifies a DND requirement to procure voice amplifiers for attachment to the in service C4 CBRN protective mask...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PV-915-47686
Solicitation Number 	W8486-101445/A_

".... Anticipated procurements - Chemical, Bionuclear, Radiological and Nuclear (CBRN) hydration drinking system for Director Soldier Systems Program Management

The CBRN Reservoir will provide a hands-free access to drinking water during Operational commitment to be integrated with the Pouch Drinking System NSN 8465-20-002-6851 and the NBC C4 Gas Mask.  Quick Disconnect Adapter. This capability for the Hydration Drinking System is for use by regular and reserve force soldiers employed in combat arms units ...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PV-915-47684
Solicitation Number 	W8486-101447/A_


".... THE DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENCE (DND) HAS A REQUIREMENT FOR THE FOLLOWING IN MONTREAL AND EDMONTON, FOR DELIVERY BETWEEN APRIL 01, 2010 AND DECEMBER 31, 2010.

QUANTITY:

Item # 1, Arid Helmet Band for the Montreal Canadian Forces Base for a quantity of 5500 units

Item # 2, Arid Helmet Band the Edmonton Canadian Forces Base for a quantity of 3000 units

With the option to purchase from 25% to 100% of the firm quantities...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-710-47678
Solicitation Number 	W8486-100693/A_


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Noise and Flash Grenades. This procurement is for inventory replenishment of an existing Department of National Defence qualified product that has a direct military application and is required to maintain the integrity of existing equipment and services.

Line 1
GSIN: N1330
NSN: 1330-12-360-5052
GRENADE 1 BANG DELAY 0.5 SEC @ 170DB, STEEL BODY
Packed 10 per M2A1 Ammo Can
Quantity: 7,000
Unit of Issue: Each
Delivery Dates: See Herein

Line 2
GSIN: N1330
NSN: 1330-12-363-1793
GRENADE 9 BANG DELAY 0.5 SEC @ 165 DB, STEEL BODY
Packed 10 per M2A1 Ammo Can
Quantity: 5,000
Unit of Issue: Each
Delivery Dates: See Herein

Line 3
GSIN: N1330
NSN: 1330-12-344-2762
BODY GRENADE TRAINING PRACTICE, steel for effect charge
Packed 10 per M2A1 Ammo Can
Quantity: 300
Unit of Issue: Each
Delivery Dates: See Herein

Line 4
GSIN:    N1330
NSN: 1330-12-399-7484
REFILL TRAINING EFFECT CHARGE, fuze delay 0.5 seconds @ 140 DB
for practice training body (NSN 1330-12-344-2762)
Packed 20 Effect Charges per M2A1 Ammo Can
Quantity: 22,000
Unit of Issue: Each
Delivery Dates: See Herein

It is proposed to negotiate a contract with Quantum Energetics Inc, who is the exclusive representative in Canada for Rheinmetall Defence, the OEM for these types of grenades. Due to the nature of this requirement, no other supplier can provide this product.

2. *ESTIMATED COST OF THE PROPOSED CONTRACT $1,800,000.00* ...."


_More on links_


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2009)

.... mentioned here:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90186/post-890900#msg890900



> National Defence is looking to spend more than $4 million to erect a new multi-use building in Afghanistan -- with a completion date just months before troops begin to withdraw from the military mission.
> 
> The sturdy, big-box structure would replace existing "weathered" tents at the Kandahar Airfield. A notice seeking letters of interest from construction companies was posted online yesterday, with an estimated cost for the "opportunity" of $4.26 million.
> 
> ...



More on story link here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Nov 2009)

Remember the second item here (9 Nov 09)?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/90186/post-890883#msg890883

This, from the _National Post_:


> As research animals standing in for real soldiers over the last decade, they have helped prepare Canadian troops for the potential nightmare of chemical warfare. Now domestic pigs are making the ultimate sacrifice in efforts to improve the treatment of soldiers hurt by more conventional weapons: homemade bomb blasts and other hazards typical of the Afghan battlefield.
> 
> A new program at a government lab in Alberta will use swine to study how best to treat massive bleeding from severed limbs; mysterious but lethal crush injuries that produce no obvious cause of death; and blast waves that might be triggering brain injuries without any projectile actually hitting the soldier's head ....



_More on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Nov 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for 60 mm HE ammunition. This procurement is for inventory replenishment of an existing Department of National Defence qualified product that has a direct military application and is required to maintain the integrity of existing equipment and services.

Line1, GSIN:N1310, NSN:1310639900001, Cartridge 60mm HE M38A1
Soltam Long Range fuzed PD, M111B1
Military Pack: 1 per fibre tube, 16 tubes per wooden box, 18
boxes per pallet
No markings to identify country of origin, manufacturer or
contractor, Quantity:1536, Unit of Issue:Each, Delivery
Dates:See Herein

It is proposed to negotiate a contract with Soltam, Systems (link to manufacturer web page), who is the OEM for this type of ammunition.   Due to the nature of this requirement, no other supplier can provide this product.

2. *ESTIMATED COST OF THE PROPOSED CONTRACT $600,000.00* ...."


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the provision of:
Combat vehicle helmets and kits (2 sizes), qty 6,000
Combat vehicle helmet (2 sizes), qty 6,200
Chin-guard, qty 4,000
Stowage bags, qty 1,000
Cover in Canadian Disruptive Pattern, Temperate Woodland (2 sizes), qty 5,000
Cover in Canadian Disruptive Pattern, Arid Region (2 sizes), qty 9,000

( .... )

This requirement also includes five one year options in successive 12 month periods to purchase for each option additional quantities of Combat Vehicle Crew Helmet Kits and individual accessories (up to 4,966 helmets, up to 3,202 chin-guard, up to 802 stowage bags, up to 11,224 covers). Each option can be exercised once or twice a year...."
_Reference Number  	PW-$$PR-707-47739
Solicitation Number 	W8476-089237/B_


_More on links, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Nov 2009)

".... This requirement exists for the training of one (1) pilot for the Department of National Defence, Aerospace Engineering Test Establishment (AETE), Cold Lake, Alberta. This requirement is being posted as an ACAN as there are only two (2) companies who can perform the work. They are the "National Test Pilot School (NTPS)", Mojave, California and "QinetiQ Limited", Salisbury, Wilshire, United Kingdom. NTPS provided written confirmation that they cannot accommodate the training commencing January 2010, QinetiQ stated they could.

This particular pilot is the only successful candidate from the selection process. If he cannot attend this training then no one can be trained on that serial. If this particular pilot does not complete the training, then he cannot be employed or posted to AETE in APS 2011. The impact on AETE will be the lose of qualified Flight Test Pilots in APS 2010 and 2011 with no one to replace the departing personnel which is of a great concern for the Department of National Defence, AETE ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Nov 2009)

Remember this earlier this week?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/90186/post-892505#msg892505
As you were....

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for 60mm High Explosive Ammunitions. This procurement is for inventory replenishment of an existing Department of National Defence qualified product that has a direct military application and is required to maintain the integrity of existing equipment and services.

Line 1
GSIN: 1310
NSN: 1310-63-990-0002
60mm Soltam M38A1 High Explosive round fitted with Soltam M788
Proximity fuze.
Military Pack: 1 per fibre tube, 16 tubes per wooden box, 18
boxes per pallet (256 per pallet)
No marking to identify country of origin, manufacturer or
contractor.
Unit of Issue: Each
Delivery Dates: See Herein

It is proposed to negotiate a contract with Soltam Systems, Ltd.
Of Israel, the Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) of the
requirement. Due to the nature of this requirement, no other
supplier can provide this product.

2. *ESTIMATED COST OF THE PROPOSED CONTRACT: $1,200,000.00*...."


----------

